# Children to be Baptized this morning!



## Croghanite (Oct 29, 2006)

Pray that all goes well.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 29, 2006)

Excellent! How many?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 29, 2006)

Amen!


----------



## Ivan (Oct 29, 2006)

How did it go, Joe? 

God bless you and your family!


----------



## Croghanite (Oct 29, 2006)

Ivan said:


> How did it go, Joe?
> 
> God bless you and your family!



It went very well. All my kids acted properly I guess. I had to introduce each child by name before they were Baptized. When it got to my youngest, Amber Hope, The Pastor asked "and what is this childs name? My other daughter Gina yelled out her name "Thats baby Amber". The congregation thought that was cute.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 29, 2006)

LAYMAN JOE said:


> It went very well. All my kids acted properly I guess. I had to introduce each child by name before they were Baptized. When it got to my youngest, Amber Hope, The Pastor asked "and what is this childs name? My other daughter Gina yelled out her name "Thats baby Amber". The congregation thought that was cute.



It IS cute!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 29, 2006)

Im happy that it went well!!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 30, 2006)

Glad to hear it went well. Enjoyed talking to you the other night. 's continue.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 30, 2006)

armourbearer said:


> Very cute! Havng been embraced in the visible arms of Christ, I pray they might find all spiritual blessings in Him.



 Praise God!


----------



## bradofshaw (Oct 30, 2006)

That's great. Praise the Lord indeed for baptisms! We had the best baptism(s) I've ever seen in church yesterday. Four of them! One little boy, who is about 3 or 4, refused to keep quiet though during his baptism. Upon the first sprinkling, he confidently proclaimed into the pastor's lapel mic, "Praise the Lord!!"

The place went nuts! It was awesome.


----------

